# Lets See some pictures of some true Mongrel



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

We are away this weekend and more than ever being asked what breed Millie is.

I find it so funny when people respond to me saying Millie is a Mongrel to 'Oh but she is beautiful'! : I mean Yep I know that 

I also find it funny when people find it odd we don't know what she is exactly - Well we didn't buy her / meet her mum or have her as a pup etc the truth is we honestly don't know :crazy: - We think we have an idea but will never know for definite.

So thought I would start a thread to share some good old mongrel photos - Lets see some photos of some unknown ancestry dogs 



















And for proof of her real size  Millie with a couple of Rotties


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My 3 Mongrels (although 2 are Crossbreeds )










Sadie's other owners saw her Mum - we just guess at the JRT (facial features etc) Louie - we saw his parents, and Benjie is the true Mongrel - no idea what he is, where he came from and why he ended up in rescue..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You have your lovely Pocket Rottie, & I have my extra large model (taller than any Rottie I've ever met)
More of a cross than a mongrel


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Millie is soo sweet  I was so surprised at the actual size of her!

My mutt Tobey:


----------



## Conni (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my Milly, she's a true mongrel (and crazy but lovely).










And this is Emma who is also a mongrel.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SLB said:


> My 3 Mongrels (although 2 are Crossbreeds )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny trying to guess isn't it - Would be amazing if dogs could tell us/ talk . So many people have said to me to do a 'gene' test. : Makes me sad sometimes so much emphasis is put on 'knowing' :crazy: When people ask my hubby what Millie he has started answering 'a dog' 



simplysardonic said:


> You have your lovely Pocket Rottie, & I have my extra large model (taller than any Rottie I've ever met)
> More of a cross than a mongrel


Hehe like little and large


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dober said:


> Millie is soo sweet  I was so surprised at the actual size of her!
> 
> My mutt Tobey:


Her photos are very very misleading 

Tobey is such a stunner  I openly admit to having a Black / Tan fetish when it comes to dogs but I looooooove Tobey - He really is the type of dog who would catch my eye when out walking and make me wander what he is lol 



Conni said:


> This is my Milly, she's a true mongrel (and crazy but lovely).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Black / Tan hehe  Gorgeous photos


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This was our fully paid up mutt. As to OP's dog, I didn't know they had started breeding miniature rottweilers!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Holly is a real mongrel










and a champion in every way


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

BallyBee! Where's your handsome lad?  He's a wonderfully handsome 'mongrel' if ever I saw one :001_wub:

Here's my special cake, Amber  I think she's grey x whippet, and I recon somewhere in her tere's a little dash of a bull breed, as she's actually quite a bit stockier than Nibs, and her shape is subtly different.








Next to Nibs:









Heeheehee, you can see how bandy her back legs are there- she trots likeher knickers are round her ankles! :lol: But she's beautiful when she runs!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

diesel, staff x something!


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

This is Diane. She was a village bred Husky - born in Yellowknife. She was a healthy hardy dog that lived to 18 years of age.










This is Minnie. She belonged to a friend. Her dam was a Poodle mix (Cockapoo type) and her sire was a feist (farm terrier). Minnie lived to the age of 16 and was about 14 pounds at a fit weight. She had the temperament of a feist and was a fantastic mouser and all 'round farm dog. On trail rides when she wanted a break she happily rode ON the horse with whoever the rider was.










This is Shanty. She was born into my hands, the first pup from the single litter that Minnie had. She became mine at the age of 6, when I was 22, as my friend passed away much too young. She had one other long coated sibling, and three short coated. One was JRT in coloring and type, one looked very much like a Sheltie/Pom (like the sire) and two looked like their dam.

Shanty's sire was a small Sheltie herding type - about 12 pounds. He appeared to have some Papillon in him but as he moved into the community from British Columbia we will never know. He was a pampered mostly indoor house pooch.

Shanty had both lungs punctured by a marauding dog and suffered epilepsy following her injury, surgery and recovery. In age her seizures increased in number and magnitude. We let her go at age 11.

CC


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/sharpeicross-albums-marmite-peanut-picture53813-dog-walks-036.jpg

(large Dog)

We were told when we rescued Marmie that they thought he was cross Sharpei/Lab, but they didn't know for sure. But we have had people come up to us with their dogs thinking they can see some of their dog in him, these have included Ridgebacks, Mastiffs.

To be honest, I don't care, I love him for who he is


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's mine. Freya is a crossbreed and I met both her parents. The most easily trained dog I have ever owned, she is so devoted to us, we all love her.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> BallyBee! Where's your handsome lad?  He's a wonderfully handsome 'mongrel' if ever I saw one :001_wub:


I'm here don't worry!!! Was in Dundee all day(poor Tummels knackered but he got tons of fuss and socialisation so i think he's happy  ) so only just on the computer 

We don't know 100% what Tummel is, we have a good idea as OH has met 2 of his littermates and been told by their owners and we've seen the original advert with a pic of mum so we're pretty sure he's a rottaridgeador but obviously as we weren't his first home we'll never be 100%


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Will never know what the ginger one is best guess is Staff X RR but there could be boxer, lab, DDB, pretty much anything in here, except many brain cells!!


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

My couple of mutts. One a Podenco/Bodeguero cross (sighthound/terrier) and the other supposedly a Boxer cross although I reckon perhaps a Dogo/Pit girl (the fib by the rescue centre being to help me with potential legal probs, to my way of thinking)

The Podenco cross has been heavily neglected on the photo frontso I've had to include a photo with the glamour Mal-type as i don't have any of him on his own; this thread has brought to my attention just how I overlook the trampy little mutt in favour of the lookers amongst us:nono:

ETA She's not got any of her puppy podge nowadays (the white 'un) and actually seems to perhaps have some Galgo in her. I'll try to get some photos tomorrow for any of you sharp-eyed knowledgeable folks. As for the wife's handiwork on the dogs' sofa-you wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out, eh? Seamless stuff haha


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It is so lovely to see all these beautifull, unique dogs with so much character in thier faces

I love these mixed up dogs, you can't beat them

Barbara


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Our first rescue was a battersea dog called Sheba she was a real 57...
Then Max a cross Bouvier des flanders St Bernard
and of course my little Remy who is totally confused about what hes supposed to be...although possibly a pillow


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> This was our fully paid up mutt. As to OP's dog, I didn't know they had started breeding miniature rottweilers!


christ! dont say that newfiesmum, some donkey might decide to breed them 'properly' :nono:

I think Millie is bloody lovely whatever she is :001_wub::001_wub:

She's full of beans and has a lovely smile, what more could you want? bless her xx


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is our Scruff when he was 8 weeks old. We think he's a yorkie/JRT cross. He's almost 8 now and weighs about 8 or 9 pounds.









As you can see in the vid below, he holds his own with the girlies.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Although I usually refer to dexter as a cross breed, he's all mongrel His mum was an English bull terrier but dad was a complete mongrel-no idea on breeds, but i Think perhaps a bit of collie in him somewhere.

















As you can see from this picture, he's got the bull breed head shape and strength. But the body shape, speed, intelligence and stamina are all from the dads side. 









Heres a picture of his gorgeous dad, a lovely dog 









And here he is with mum and brother


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

portiaa said:


> Although I usually refer to dexter as a cross breed, he's all mongrel His mum was an English bull terrier but dad was a complete mongrel-no idea on breeds, but i Think perhaps a bit of collie in him somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dexter is awesomeHe reminds me of a lot of Bully/hound crosses that I've seen over the years. Exactly the sort of dog i love keeping about the place


----------



## Ewan (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots and lots of lovely doggies in this thread :001_smile:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster is a mongrel I have no idea what his dad was neither did the owner of his mum


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> It is so lovely to see all these beautifull, unique dogs with so much character in thier faces
> 
> I love these mixed up dogs, you can't beat them
> 
> Barbara


They are fantastic arnt they  You truly cant beat them.



Suek said:


> christ! dont say that newfiesmum, some donkey might decide to breed them 'properly' :nono:
> 
> I think Millie is bloody lovely whatever she is :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> She's full of beans and has a lovely smile, what more could you want? bless her xx


Dam I missed my chance to make my millions there - Mini Rotties 

Although by having less of them surely makes my Millie rarer and more valuable


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I thought I would start a thread to share some good old mongrel photos


Here you go! He's the one on two legs my dear.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Here you go! He's the one on two legs my dear.


Haha Brilliant Zaros!

This thread has really made me smile - There are some truly gorgeous dogs here.  And fantastic to see there are loads of us who don't really know what our dog is


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

A true mongrel! My girl Lexi, her parents are mix matches so we can't be sure whats in her lines but we've narrowed it down to mainly Shih-tzu x Yorkie but she has jack russell and chihuahua in her lines too.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Its funny trying to guess isn't it - Would be amazing if dogs could tell us/ talk . So many people have said to me to do a 'gene' test. : Makes me sad sometimes so much emphasis is put on 'knowing' :crazy: When people ask my hubby what Millie he has started answering 'a dog'


The DNA tests aren't 100%. I have known about people putting pedigree DNA through them and it's come back they're cross this and that..

I think looking at her I would guess Rottie/Shar-pei. But again - a guess. We guess Benjie is GSD/Lab/Terrier mix.. but nothing is definate, the rescue had him as a Lab/GSD - but he has a wire coat and terrier face.
I like to know - mainly because then I can see the traits and also helps with the insight into some of the behaviour he poses, but then we have Sadie who barks at livestock, has never done a collie stare/down with a ball and allows rodents and small furries to crawl around her.. not typical of JRT's or Collies..


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert Bear. Shelter had him listed as a Wolfhound mix but I don't see that in him. Several gundog people have suggested Lab/GWP mix and from a chance conversation with someone I think I know where he came from and think this may be right.









Shadow. No prizes for guessing what his mother was. His dad could have been absolutely anything though. Personally I think he was a mule, there is a picture of Shadow in the dictionary next to the word stubborn :lol:









Wolf. Nobody ever guessed the only breed we knew was in him. His grandmother was a Rottweiler. These days I imagine a lot would ask if he were a husky cross with him having one blue eye but you didn't really see them around 15 years ago.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

SLB said:


> My 3 Mongrels (although 2 are Crossbreeds )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three nice dogs but Louie is lovely, what a gentle face...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love a mongrel where I can look at the dog and can i've not a clue what youa re, kind of their own breed thing. If I did I know i'd be tempted to call the dog, Dog.

Here's some mongrels I know and have met 








Sam, always said he looks like a Dingo









Jay the Fox terrier x Parsons terrier x Whippet









Achilles the Rottweiler x husky x german shepherd, belongs to my sister in law









Sprocket the Collie lurcher (Dad was a lurcher and mum was a collie)









Ruby the Cocker spaniel x Chinese crested powder puff x springer









Not sure on name and no clue on x although owner thinks pug x collie x whippet









Molly, no clue belongs to my father in law once was my husbands dog who he adopted









Odysseus, possible bull breed mix but unsure though rescue marked him as st bernard x when he was 8 weeks old :lol: belongs to my SIL









Atti, Chihuahua x ? belongs to my MIL









Alberta, Hound dog mix maybe with pit unknown for sure









Butters (seger but only his mum calls him that) the Chi x poodle x terrier maybe? belongs to MIL


----------



## AcornAntiques (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my boy Ben. Every piece of paperwork I have for him says something different from collie x to lurcher type. I guess only his mum knows 




























Enough of me boring you all now lol


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Here you go! He's the one on two legs my dear.


I like seeing pictures with people gives a sense of proportion.... and your's are huge!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven x breed









Flint mongrel


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Rini said:


> A true mongrel! My girl Lexi, her parents are mix matches so we can't be sure whats in her lines but we've narrowed it down to mainly Shih-tzu x Yorkie but she has jack russell and chihuahua in her lines too.


Awww!!! She really is so cute !!!!:001_wub:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Superash said:


> Awww!!! She really is so cute !!!!:001_wub:


Aww thank you XD she's a big bundle of trouble tho! XD haha


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Milly reminds me of mums dog Fred

Milly









Fred who we have down as some kind of lab x collie x gsd type - lab cos well he is black, he is clever and active like a collie and as he gets older looks much more like a mini gsd, he looked much more lab x like when younger.









with Tekno









My two...

Pudding - people can see in her JRT, collie, English Bull Terrier, SBT (can't see it when one person suggested springer spaniel !)



















Tekno

















people thought he was crossed with a whippet when younger as so lean as a teenager; he is much more chunky now


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella









no idea. found on the highway.

Nelson (RIP my sweet angel)









again, no idea! he was found on the street.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

This is Floss. 
Her mother was a small biscuit coloured dog, the owner of whom, swore was half whippet, and her father is rumoured to be a German Shepherd type mongrel. Springer Spaniel has also been suggested in the mix and i'm certain there's plenty of collie too... but not Dalmation - as one person insisted 










Sadly she's doesn't fit the 'hybrid vigour' theory - she's a walking encyclopedia of doggy diseases but in spite of everything she just keeps bumbling on, enjoying her life and has the sweetest nature you could ever hope for.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love these threads 
There's loads of beeeeeeautiful dogs on here, this is mine, she's got a staff Mummy but god knows what her daddy was, one of her old owners (and I use that word very loosely) say he was a lab but another said that's untrue, but whatever he was they created my lovely Fizz


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

This is Jenny, a true mongrel 

No idea what could be in her, she is a street dog from China. I guess there might be some CHihuahua in her but your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Billy, my parents dog 









Billy and Tilly-Mai when they were puppies









Fudge


----------



## dizzylou (Nov 24, 2011)

This is Dizzy, not sure what she is but believe she could be chahuahua x border terrier or jack russell :skep: We're not really bothered, she is loved just the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

.....guilty or what?
We think sasha is a springer x lurcher, but we honestly don't know. She was sold to us as a sprollie from a BackYardBreeder - we didn't know until we were there and she was too cute to leave. We were shown what were supposedly her parents, but they were in a darkened room and didn't look much like her. She's far too slender and fast to be a sprollie. We love her and would not change a thing - I think she's beautiful, and many other people have said the same thing


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

So many gorgeous mongrel in this thread :001_wub:


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sammy boy, private rescue. large staffy x










Lilly, Greek rescue dog. collie x










Max, Greek rescue dog. Aussie cattle dog x?










Ty, foster dog. Staffy x?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Jack and Charlie
Jack was found on the street in a box aged about 6 wks old, ive had him since a week after he was found hes now nearly 6 yrs old
Charlie is 20 months old , ive had him 6 months


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> I like seeing pictures with people gives a sense of proportion.... and your's are huge!!


I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about? I'm only 3' 6" tall.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Gypsy (my bro's dog) was found on her own nr a motorway flyover on a quiet back lane, approx 6-8 weeks old.

The day she was found.....


















































She will be 7yrs old this summer


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

comfortcreature said:


> This is Diane. She was a village bred Husky - born in Yellowknife. She was a healthy hardy dog that lived to 18 years of age.
> 
> . . .
> 
> CC


I was just going through a few blogs and came across this photo at Terrierman of two Iditarod huskies. I so fell in love with the look of this breed/landrace with my girl. They reminded me of her.

So I had to post two more photos of beautiful mutts . . . . even though these two are not mine I like to imagine they are descendents of that old girl up there. She had two litters, some were racers, before she was retired/rehomed.










- Terrierman's Daily Dose -

CC


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is my little Mutt Miss Tillymint
When we got her









To this...









& now this...









I love my gorgeus girl, she so pretty


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

My scrumptiously gorgeous little mongrels:

Branston Pickle









Piccalilli


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal on the Left Springer x Lab

Dylan on the Right Rottie X (golden retriever OR Flat coated Retriever OR saint Bernard, the owners arent actually sure who got to the bitch, only found this out a few weeks ago as they were rehoming the flat coated and I emailed saying I had a pup from them last year but I didnt think he was the saint bernard they thought was the father, turns out they had no idea  )

Buster is obviously an OES no sure why he is a cyclops in this pic though


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Here is my little Mutt Miss Tillymint
> When we got her
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, she is stunning!!!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Bizkit mongrel dog of unknown parents. Everyone sees something different in him, he does like to run and hunt birds and rabbits and he hates cats.




























Shannow is a lurcher type mongrel of unknown breeding, Possible greyhound/saluki/ Staffie mix










Molly, mum a JRT, dad a garden invader










Lily, my friend's dog who was bought from a dodgy house as a westie x border terrier which she clearly isn't.



















Last but not least my lovely bridge boy Grufty sharing his bed with Doris the kitten who is also at the bridge..


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

These two are my old dogs, both Mongrels. I first met Shennie (black and tan) when my dad got with someone and she had him already. He lived outside never walked and the only time he was spoken to was when he was being fed and that was only ever other day when he bowl was empty. After a year of having Shennie my dad decided to get another dog so shennie would have someone around when we wasn't and that was Molly.

Shennie is now 13years old, still running around and walking 2-3hours everyday like a young dog but he's now living with my grandparents due to my dad splitting up with his girlfriend and she wanted the dogs gone so i luckily got my grandparents to take shennie as he was the older one and they felt sorry for him. He know lives indoors and live a much better life. And Molly was given away without me knowing and still to this day i dont know where or who she's with. I keep begging my dad to ask these people to get my girl back but he says their happy with her.

But anyway heres Molly and shennie. Shennie is a mix of different terriers and everything else. And Molly is a border terrier x lakeland.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

As I think everyone knows Donnie is a mismatch lol - I suppose he's a part cross part mongrel... And my parents monster Mr Monke Chop is a mongrel of the best kind. 










Slightly odd lanky shape...









Monkey


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

I've really enjoyed looking back over this post.

Arn't we the lucky lot to have such gorgeous members of our families


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my little Ellie was a regular mongrel i her found as a stray....shes my best ever freebie lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> my little Ellie was a regular mongrel i her found as a stray....shes my best ever freebie lol


My hubby describes Millie as the most expensive freebie ever


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> My hubby describes Millie as the most expensive freebie ever


Haha yes come to think of it Ellie would have been ours....15yrs of getting spoiled to bits, adds up


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

He's a cross (Pug/chihuahua)


----------



## Helly1985 (Feb 29, 2012)

Great thread! 

Mine is a Shar pei cross! Vet didn't know what else she is crossed with but in this photo, look like staffordshire terrier as well! 

(hope the photo work!)


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Helly1985 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Mine is a Shar pei cross! Vet didn't know what else she is crossed with but in this photo, look like staffordshire terrier as well!
> 
> (hope the photo work!)


She's gorgeous!


----------



## Helly1985 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks! Only had her for almost four weeks actually, she is great we are lucky!


----------

